# Adjacent tissue transfer - I have a breast surgeon who is now wanting to bill 14001



## jfkscindy (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a breast surgeon who is now wanting to bill 14001, but this is what her dictation saying (read below) and I don't feel that this dictation justifies the need for code 14001 to be billed. She also mentioned billing code 14300 for her surgeries. What, if any, code should be billed for her dictation? Or does it justify the code 14001 to be billed?  

As significant ellipse of skin was takenas the tumor was close to the subcutaneous plane.  The ellipse of skin was taken that measured at least 5-6 cm in length and approximately 2 cm in width. The mass was widely excised and its superior deep margin seemed to be adherent to the underlying pectoral fascia, and therefore the pectoral muscle was saucerized in this area. After the specimen was removed, a specimen was oriented with color sutures. An additional anterosuperior margin was taken as well as an anteroinferior margin. Hemostasis was secured.  The breast skin flaps were mobilized laterally all the way to the anterior axillary line and superiorly to the clavicle in order to close the defect in the breast primarily. The defect measured at least 8 x 5 cm and was closed with multiple interrupted 3-0 Vicryl sutures. The dermis was approximated with interrupted 3-0 vicryl sutures 

Thank you
CK


----------

